

Ask HN: How to get feedback from smart people for a project? - thegeomaster

Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;ve started working on a build system, and I&#x27;m very hyped and enthusiastic. However, I really want to get the design right, and I don&#x27;t feel I can do that all by myself. I&#x27;ve written a request-for-comments document, but now people need to see it. How do I get to people who could review it and give me some suggestions? Perhaps what they would like in a build system? Where would I start? I don&#x27;t personally know people who could understand what it&#x27;s all about.<p>For the record, here is the RFC, your thoughts are very welcome: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;geomaster&#x2F;zef&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;Zef-Design-RFC.md
======
brudgers
Voting with their feet is one metric for determining if a design is right.
Which is to say that building something that people can start using and then
iterating on feedback may be a better approach than trying to specify features
in the abstract. There are lots of existing build systems that inflict
existing pain, removing some of that actual pain is a good starting
point...even if that pain is yours.

The likelihood of creating a popular build system based upon sound design
principles is inversely proportional to the ubiquitousness of 'make.

Good luck.

~~~
thegeomaster
Thank you for the insight and encouragement. I was just being very concerned
with implementing a principle which is fundamentally broken. In fact, a lot of
existing build systems have that to some degree. I'm just not confident in
myself that I can develop a completely bullet-proof design myself.

I _am_ currently implementing this as we speak, I just think that fixing bad
design will be easier earlier in the implementation process. That's why I'm
asking people to look at this and share their thoughts.

~~~
Mz
If it makes you feel any better: Absolutely nothing is "completely bullet
proof."

Also, I will suggest that you should perhaps not place too much emphasis on
getting "smart" people to read it. There are a lot of smart people in the
world. Many of them will not have the necessary knowledge to be useful for a
specific situation. It's awesome if you can connect with someone who is both
smart and knowledgeable about the specific thing you need feedback on, but if
you have to choose one or the other, knowledgeable is a the way to bet.

Best of luck.

